# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Add about jams and get togethers section

## Dennis Russell

Hello :  I put a add in the Jams and Get together section about a month ago or about this time. it read Bluegrass event in Clarksville Tennessee. I wasnt advertising for it, I was trying to find out if the event still took place in March but I didnt get anyone to respond. I would like to cancel this add because I looked up bluegrass events in Tennessee and I got all the information I needed plus some more also. I was searching for this information for a old freind who just moved back to this area and was looking for jams and get togethers. I forwarded this information to her family.............Dennis in Az

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Hi Dennis. I'm assuming you mean this one. That isn't an ad it's simply a message in that section. No need to delete it, it will fall to the bottom of the list by itself.

----------

